# Cleaning rusty cookie cutters



## debodun (Feb 27, 2017)

I found a cache of cookie cutters my mom had. Some of them I remember  from my childhood, so they have to be at least 55-60 years old. Some  even have wooden knobs. This is just a small sample. 

Unfortunately, they were stored in a damp place for decades and all but the aluminum, copper and plastic ones rusted to some degree. Is there a good, easy way to clean the rust?


----------



## jujube (Feb 27, 2017)

Try soaking them in Coca-Cola.  I've never tried it, but I've heard it takes off rust.  Which makes me wonder what it does to your stomach.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2017)

They don't look too bad to me.  I would just wash them in hot sudsy water and scrub them with a plastic pot scrubber to remove the dirt and surface rust.  I would dry them in a warm oven on a cookie sheet for ten or fifteen minutes, let them cool, coat them with a spray of PAM or a few drops of cooking oil and buff them with a soft cloth until you can't see or feel the oil.


----------

